# New Release! The Untamed Sword (FANTASY)



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

*New Release! The Untamed Sword
*​






Rebellion is as old as the desert sands.

When a series of riots break out in Dammar Muna, Konn is assigned the task of protecting the sheik's niece, and protect her he will, even if his life is forfeit. A trained and skilled fighter who does not run from conflict, Konn stands in the way of those who oppose the sheik.

But as rebellion turns to revolution, and chaos reigns, the task of telling friend from foe grows more difficult, and the age-old question arises as it often does during revolutions - whose side are you on?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, AR, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

*The Blessed & The Damned*

*Main Content:*

11,146 words/ about 45 pages.

*Includes extra content:*

Behind the Scenes, Kuwar, Character Interview, 
and Cover Evolution.

*Genre:* Fantasy/Dark Fantasy









[hr/]

*Synopsis:*

When her twin sister kidnaps her daughter, Lorna Jassan must return to Kuwar to find them. Her mission forces her to seek help from Weslin, a man she never wanted to see again. In the midst of her search, Lorna must keep a sixteen-year-old secret hidden, but the city has secrets of its own. Can Lorna unravel them in time to rescue her daughter and escape?

*About the Author:*

I'm a science fiction and fantasy writer. My work has appeared in Heroic Fantasy Quarterly - "Demon Song", Three Crow Press - "Duel on Hakkojji Bridge", and Every Day Fiction - "Blossoms Weep, Spiders Fall". I received an Honorable Mention in the Writers of the Future Contest for my fantasy story in the 2010 fourth quarter. My website can be found at http://a-r-williams.com


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

*Excerpt From the Blessed & The Damned:*

Lorna Jassan forgot how the fog smelled of ash and bone. It hung over the bay, thick and heavy, dampening all sound except the gentle lapping of waves against the Virgin Saint's hull. Nearby, she could make out other ships in the mist. They bobbed like shadows on the waves. Fog lanterns glowed orange-yellow on their decks then disappeared as the ships passed, the soft tinkle of bells, fore and aft, the only hint that they were close and danger near.

"Captain, please prepare me a boat. I'm ready to depart the ship," Lorna said.

"Impatient, impractical woman. Do you not listen? There are dangers in the fog," Captain Baraheri said, disturbing the silence that surrounded them. He wore his dark hair in the religious knot of his people and a multi-colored chapan cinched around his waist with a maroon belt. He looked at her, sadness etched on his face. "I too have children and understand your plight, but this is madness."

"I will wait no longer," Lorna said. "My daughter is out there, lost and alone. The goddesses only know what she is going through."

Sheridan, her man-at-arms, pulled thoughtfully on his grey-white mustache and leaned against a rail. He said nothing to choose either side, but waited for the issue to be resolved. He reminded Lorna of one of her father's mastiffs: old, tough, reliable. She suspected he was enjoying the debate.

"There are many mysteries in the fog," Baraheri said. "I have seen ghosts emerge from thin air and take a man's life. I have witnessed brave men lose their minds and their courage due to the horrors of that city. They are a fierce people, suspicious of outsiders."

"Ghost?" Sheridan asked in disbelief. "We are paladins of the Three Sisters; you can do better than try to frighten us with tales of ghost, sir?"

Captain Baraheri scratched at his beard. He glanced at Sheridan, then back at Lorna. "There are many swords in Kuwar. Twice as many daggers. Even the Iskartaya have blades." He noted Sheridan with a slight nod of his head. "In a city of five hundred thousand, two is not an imposing number. Your gods cannot protect you; even they are outnumbered by the gods of Kuwar."

"I will pay for a boat," Lorna said. She extended her hand to give him a satchel of coins.

Captain Baraheri looked at her as though she offered him a snake. He raised his hands in rejection. "Only a fool accepts money from the unfortunate." He shook his head in disgust, braced his hands against the rail and looked out into the fog. "I will give you a boat," he whispered.

"Thank you, captain." Lorna patted the sword by her side. "I once lived in Kuwar. I know its dangers. More importantly, I am ready for them. The Three Sisters demand their women be capable of defending themselves."

Captain Baraheri pressed his palms together and interlocked his fingers in the sign of peace and good karma. "May the gods protect you on your journey to find your daughter."

Lorna returned the gesture. "May the goddesses guide your voyage home."

The need for words no longer necessary between them, Captain Baraheri stalked off to prepare the boat. He called two sailors to help him.

Minutes later, Lorna peered over the side of the Virgin Saint as Sheridan climbed down the rope ladder which dangled a foot above the water. The row boat rocked back and forth when he clambered onto it, but the sailor Captain Baraheri sent to take them to shore kept it under control. Sheridan secured what few bags they had, then sat next to the sailor. He manned one of the oars then motioned for her to proceed down the ladder.

Captain Baraheri approached her again, carrying a bundle beneath his arm. "Please, reconsider," he said.

Lorna shook her head. Her mind was made up. "I must be on my way."

This time Captain Baraheri did not protest. He handed her the bundle. Lorna looked at him quizzically.

"A change of clothes," he said. "You'll stand out wearing those paladin uniforms. This may conceal who you are long enough for your mission to succeed without arousing too much suspicion."

"Thank you, captain."

Captain Baraheri helped her climb over the rail and Lorna dropped the clothes down to Sheridan. She wished Captain Baraheri a final farewell. He half-smiled back at her.

"May these goddesses of yours look after you. I have fulfilled my promise and delivered you safely. I can do no more. I wish you the best." He turned and walked away, not waiting for a response.

A sense of dread filled her when she left the ship. Her fingers felt numb climbing down the ladder hand over hand. Although the night was warm, a chill crept over her. All she could think about was her daughter, of Johra. A thousand possibilities of what could be happening, or might have happened, or what would never happen danced through her mind. Old fears bubbled into new ones and they only increased the closer she came to her goal.

"Are you all right, my lady?" Sheridan asked, voice heavy with concern.

She moved to the back of the boat, opposite Sheridan and the sailor.

"I'm fine, just cold."

Sheridan studied her for a moment, then nodded. Using his oar, he pushed them away from the Virgin Saint. The sailor pulled a small round device from his pocket. He fumbled with it, twisting two levers one way then the other. The man glimpsed over his shoulder then pointed with two hard jerks of his hand to the northeast. Sheridan held his oar steady. The sailor pulled on his oar and brought the bow around. They rowed in unison. The dark shapes of the oars lifted out of the water and then fell, whispering through the water again as the men pulled back on the oars. The boat glided further away from the ship.

In short time the Virgin Saint disappeared behind them. The fog lanterns were nothing more than a flame on the horizon. Then they too faded, their magic unable to pierce further into the fog, like starlight against the rising sun. All around them bells rung, alerting them to unseen danger. The oars smacked against the water in an unbroken rhythm as the small boat traversed unseen among the giants of the ocean.

Lorna huddled in the back of the boat, her eyes fixed on where they were going. She wrapped her arms around herself to stave off the chill. Johra was out there. Kuwar was out there. And somewhere concealed in the fog was the past she had hoped to leave behind. It waited for her return and Lorna knew it was time to face it. May the goddesses look after her indeed.

(c)copyright 2011, A.R. Williams. All rights reserved.​


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I've spent some time updating my website at A-R-Williams.com.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

*Reviews: The Blessed and the Damned*

I just received my first review for _The Blessed and The Damned_. It was written by Moses Siregar III. Here's a brief snippet of what he had to say:

"The story begins with some fantastic, eerie ambience. It progresses to a well-drawn city, where the setting itself becomes like a character. Then the mystery unfolds as new characters are introduced. We get a sword fight, followed by a great scene that explores a psychic confrontation. And this leads to a haunting ending that is appropriate to the tone of the entire piece."

You can find the full review here.

I have received another review for _The Blessed and the Damned_. Here's one of the remarks the reviewer made:

"This small work reminded me of the short stories by Steven Erikson involving the tales of Bauchelain and Korbal Broach...also dark, unpredictable and intriguing, but without the subtle humor that Erikson had."

You can read more of the review here.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

*Free Short Stories:*








I've posted a free short story on Smashwords.com. _Duel on Hakkojji Bridge_. I hope you download it and enjoy.

Duel on Hakkojji Bridge: A Short Story

*Synopsis:*

When his master falls ill, Maeda Ujisada goes through great lengths to retrieve the necessary medicine.

*Excerpt:*

Ujisada frowned. "It is over, Asakura. We have each passed by the other. You are now free to go your way and I am free to go mine."

"You sniveling dog! I said it isn't over."

Ujisada tightened the straps on his pack. He looked at Asakura, his dark eyes serious. "I do not know why some men wish to meet death before their time."

Asakura smiled. "When I send you to hell, you can ask them."

Ujisada held his ground, his naginata held lightly in his right hand. "It is your choice to make Asakura. Which shall it be?"

Asakura grinned as he edged forward. Ujisada took a single step closer to his opponent. In the water, an image of the sun danced on the waves.








Demon Song

*Synopsis:*

Kenshin Nobuyashi is on a quest to avenge those he loved. But are the Gods for him or against him?

*Excerpt:*

Kenshin Nobuyashi knew the ring was important, but he could not remember why. An onyx stone formed its crest, and within that stone a diamond caught the disappearing light from the sun. The reflection swirled in shadow and light the longer he gazed at it. "It's just a ring," he finally whispered, still searching his memories for the ring's significance.

The woman shifted her weight and the light from the setting sun touched her face. She seemed to glow in the fading light, like a dream being remembered. Her dark brown eyes held a sadness that echoed into her entire being. She studied Nobuyashi for a long, silent moment then turned away, heading down the trail.

"Wait," Nobuyashi called after her without knowing why. "What is your name?"

She did not respond immediately. The woman stopped and looked at him over her shoulder, almost as though she wanted him to follow her. "If the gods are willing and your will is strong, you will remember me."

(c)copyright 2011, A.R. Williams. All rights reserved.​


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I've created a Facebook Fan Page for my work. Please stop by and check it out


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

​
Synopsis:

When Gerhardt, an assassin, is hired to kill a priest, his instincts tell him there is more to the job than it appears. Questioning the man who hired him, Gerhardt finds out that the priest he's meant to kill is not human, but a demon. When he arrives at the church, Gerhardt discovers his past and future may be connected to this mysterious priest. One in which his bloodline plays a special role in the war between gods, dragons, and men.

Excerpt:

"Do you know what it is I require of you?"

"What any other man who wants to hire me requires. You want someone murdered."

The man grunted, then turned back to the wall. "In ancient times, men worshiped different gods. They built temples like this. Each man had his favorite whom he would pray to. He would come to a room such as this." The man reached out and touched the wall. He ran his fingers over the letters and symbols. "And he would ask his god for rain, good crops, a pure wife, or healthy children. For centuries this lasted. Man asking. The gods sometimes giving."

"What does this have to do with you hiring me?"

The man removed his hand from the wall. "Because the gods are only as strong as the people who follow them. I do not want you to kill someone. I want you to save a god. "

(c)copyright 2012, A.R. Williams. All rights reserved.​


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I've had a flash fiction story accepted by Every Day Fiction. "The Bone Game" will be published within the next two months. I'll post here with links when it goes live.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I totally missed the publication of my flash fiction story "The Bone Game". But it's now live on Every Day Fiction.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I commissioned a new cover for "The Dragon Brood War (episode 1): It Walks Among Men". The cover art is by Keith Draws. I also reformatted the file so the story has chapter breaks instead of scene breaks. I included chapter images for each chapter.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Created a new look for my website! You can see it here at A-R-Williams.com


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

*SWORD AND SORCERY SAMPLER*








​
"Sword & Sorcery Sampler" is a collection of sword-wielding heroes, dark magic, monstrous villains, and brave new worlds. Three spell-binding novelettes will have you riveted to the page:

# "The Blessed and the Damned" - Her daughter kidnapped, Lorna Jassan travels to Kuwar to get her back. But old friends, and old secrets stand in her way.

# "The Dragon Brood War (episode 1): It Walks Among Men" - Nothing is at it seems when Gerhardt is given a contract to kill a priest. That includes the assassin himself.

# "Sword & Sorcery Adventure: Winter's Cold Heart" - In the cold of winter, Leif Jurgensen hunts a local monster in order to win the chief's daughter's hand in marriage.

This sampler allows you to explore three different worlds brought to you by A.R. Williams. Kuwar the dark city, the dragon brood adventures of Gerhardt and Father Neumann, and a tale from "Sword and Sorcery Adventures". Experience the action that sword and sorcery tales are known for! Experience A.R. Williams' "Sword & Sorcery Sampler"!

Available in the following formats:

e-Book

Print​


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

GoodReads Giveaway!​
I'm doing a giveaway at Goodreads for my "Sword & Sorcery Sampler". The contest is running from May 7 to June 7, 2014 and is open to the US, Canada, and Great Britain. I hope you sign up to win! Good Luck if you do!

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/91637-sword-and-sorcery-sampler








​
ETA:

The ten winners have been selected and the books mailed! Hope you enjoy the book


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Swords . . . Sorcery . . . Adventure . . . A tale told at the most personal level of heroism and action. Warriors battle against their fate with skill, cunning, and bravado.

Blood & Death . . . Minor obstacles in the struggle for life.

Victory! . . . Only the strong live to see another day.

Journey with heroes who don't know the meaning of defeat. Visit worlds unseen. Face incredible danger at the hands of a merciless foe. Feel the action of a Sword & Sorcery Adventure . . .

*# Winter's Cold Heart*​
When he visits the tribe of the Elk, Leif Jurgensen falls for the chief's beautiful daughter. The man that slays the local monster will be offered her hand in marriage. Leif volunteers for the task. But when Anneke, the chief's daughter, makes a special request Leif struggles to make the difficult choice between what his heart desires and his honor demands.








​
*or ...*

You can get it as part of the "Sword & Sorcery Sampler". The sampler comes with a total of three novelettes.

# The Blessed and the d*mned

# The Dragon Brood War (episode 1): It Walks Among Men

# Sword and Sorcery Adventure: Winter's Cold Heart


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Keith Draws created a Youtube video showing how he uses Photoshop to create covers. This particular video is of him working on the final copy of a cover I hired him to create. The book: "Whisper of the Screaming Sands".


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

*New Release! The Untamed Sword
*​






Rebellion is as old as the desert sands.

When a series of riots break out in Dammar Muna, Konn is assigned the task of protecting the sheik's niece, and protect her he will, even if his life is forfeit. A trained and skilled fighter who does not run from conflict, Konn stands in the way of those who oppose the sheik.

But as rebellion turns to revolution, and chaos reigns, the task of telling friend from foe grows more difficult, and the age-old question arises as it often does during revolutions - whose side are you on?

https://www.amazon.com/Untamed-Sword-Sorcery-Adventure-ebook/dp/B079133677


----------

